# Can't get rid of mites pls help



## Calibudgies (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi a couple months ago my budgies were dropping black specs which I found out were mites so I purchased a spray to treat them. It said to put 1 oz of the medicine into 9 oz of water and to spray them. I did this twice already after 3 weeks. Now I'm seeing some with patches above their Ceres. I'll try to insert a picture. What can I do it seems the spray didn't work  can anyone link me something that's worked for them. Thank you


----------



## cs3585 (Mar 26, 2012)

There is a little round can with mite treatment in it smells like a perfume when you can't smell it it's no good you hang it on the outside of the cage it has little holes covered with paper you punch out it last for 6 months you can get it at Petco or online I keep one on the cage all the time.


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

You should thoroughly clean the cage and the area in the room they are in and treat the whole room for mites as well as treating the bird


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Ivermectin is a great medicine and it works even for severe cases. You can buy it from Amazon or e-bay and when you have it, apply it on the skin on the back of their neck. For a recommended dosage and application, please contact an avian vet. In the meanwhile, please clean everything as Heidi said. With some vinegar and water, you can disinfect perches, toys, food and water containers and the cage itself. 
One other solution about mites is olive oil, gently applied to the infected areas. It takes longer but it works. 
I am wishing for a quick recovery! Update us on them, ok?


----------



## Calibudgies (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks so much for everyone's suggestions! I've been looking everywhere for Ivermectin online that ships to the US and I finally found one on the meantime I'm planning on treating them again with the medicine I have on hand and contacting the avian vet as well as a deep cleaning of everything they have!


----------



## SusanBudgies (Dec 6, 2008)

Make sure the Ivermectin is a bird-safe dose (for small birds approx. 30g.). Ivermectin is used to treat all sorts of animals, including mammals.


----------

